# Places 30 Minutes From Disneyland?



## BobBarley (Jun 9, 2017)

Anybody know of a place about 30 min away from Disneyland in California to go collecting for inverts?  I'm heading down there in July and will not actually be going to Disneyland lol, so I'd like to find a relatively close place to look for things.

Thanks!


----------



## The Snark (Jun 9, 2017)

30 *minutes*? You're talking about suburban parks. It's wall to wall suburbs and industrial parks for 30 miles in all directions.


----------



## BobBarley (Jun 9, 2017)

The Snark said:


> 30 *minutes*? You're talking about suburban parks. It's wall to wall suburbs and industrial parks for 30 miles in all directions.


Haha, thought it was too good to be true.  Anything about an hour or two?


----------



## Anoplogaster (Jun 10, 2017)

Head north to San Fernando Valley. I've found some neat stuff on the hiking trails here. You can either hit Tarantula Hill or O'Melveny Park. Look for holes, and you'll likely be able to tickle out a couple of Ts. If not, there are always a bunch of Darkling beetles everywhere.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Snark (Jun 10, 2017)

San Fer is an hour and a half+ of heavy traffic hell out from Analheim. Best bet is head east on 91. Chino Hills on the north, Limestone Canyon to the south.
If you can spare an hour and a half to 2 hours each way head on 91 to 218 then on out past Hemet. Try to grab @Smokehound714 . That's his stomping grounds.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Anoplogaster (Jun 10, 2017)

The Snark said:


> San Fer is an hour and a half+ of heavy traffic hell out from Analheim. Best bet is head east on 91. Chino Hills on the north, Limestone Canyon to the south.
> If you can spare an hour and a half to 2 hours each way head on 91 to 218 then on out past Hemet. Try to grab @Smokehound714 . That's his stomping grounds.


Still qualifies as "1 to 2 hours away"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Snark (Jun 10, 2017)

Anoplogaster said:


> Still qualifies as "1 to 2 hours away


Unfortunately, yes. I'm just trying to think of the best places that could be accessed. San Fer leaves you searching out spots, or trips into the hills like Tujunga Canyon.

The hills and canyons east of urban sprawl hell are quite easy to access and usually light traffic. Smokehound knows the area and would be the best bet.

Personally, I'd prefer to stomp the San Gabriels, or go all the way out to San Jac.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BobBarley (Jun 10, 2017)

Thanks a bunch guys!  I'll look into those places.


----------



## Smokehound714 (Jun 11, 2017)

send me a PM.  I know some spots around here.  

 IMO you'd have more fun in our deserts this time of year.


----------



## BobBarley (Jun 11, 2017)

Smokehound714 said:


> send me a PM.  I know some spots around here.
> 
> IMO you'd have more fun in our deserts this time of year.


Sent!


----------

